# LOPI, TIMBERWOLF OR NAPOLEON



## woodstovenewbie (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello, brand new to the forum and new to wood burning stoves.  Long story short, Im putting a stove and the three that I am looking at are the Lopi republic 1750, Timberwolf 2200 and the Napoleon 1450.  I am asking about  these three because these are the stoves that the local dealers in town carry and I am getting quotes for stove and install.  I am heating a 2000 sq. ft. house.  I would like to some of your professional opinions on the these three stoves pros and cons.
thanks
Kevin


----------



## overfire (Apr 15, 2012)

All three stoves are a good choice. Lopi is the BIGGER name but Napoleon makes some nice burning stove. Napoleon and Timberwolf are manufactured by Wolf steel. For the $$$ the Timberwolf is a good choice.

You'll get about the same performance out of all three stoves.


----------



## woodstovenewbie (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info., anybody else?


----------



## lopiliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

I have had a lopi liberty for two years and in my opinion lopi is the BEST non-cat stove in the world.  Even on the coldest days it will keep my 2400 sqft house between 80 and 90 degrees.  You can't go wrong with a lopi.  Once your over the learning curve you will love it.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 16, 2012)

Is your home 1 or 2 story ? Are you heating from the basement or upstairs ?  How tall of a chimney are you planning ? are you insulated or non insulated ? Some pics may be helpful as well of where the stove will go if you have any. 

The most important thing how long has your wood dried ? No stove will heat well or burn well with wet wood try to dry cut split stacked 2 years if possible 1 at a minimum before you burn.


----------



## begreen (Apr 16, 2012)

The stoves are roughly equivalent. The Drolet Escape 1800 and PE TN19 also falls within this group. If the region is a cold one and the house insulation just average, you might also want to consider a step up in size to an Englander 30NC, depending on the stove location, region, house insulation, etc.. The Englander would include shipping:

www.overstockstoves.com


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 16, 2012)

You should find out all you can about the dealers in town, and base your choice on that. Those are pretty similar stoves that should give similar performance. The performance of the dealer can make or break your experience, especially if you have problems. Ask Pete.


----------



## kingquad (Apr 16, 2012)

Lopi's are built like tanks.  The Napoleon/Timberwolf stoves are good stoves too.  Go with the better dealer.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Apr 16, 2012)

kingquad said:


> Go with the better dealer.


 
THIS.  I REALLY dislike the local Lopi dealer, and had I known the old owners sold to the jerk that bought it, I'd have either gone to a further dealer or with a different stove.  A real hack job in installation, followed by poor sevice after (two owners, two terrible experiances).  It's too bad because it WAS a good place to go for a stove (we bought two stoves from them before).

The stove kept us warm all winter.  Honestly, all things considered, if the Blaze King Siricco (SP) had been around when we bought our stove, we'd likely have that, assuming I had heard of BK.


----------



## MarkinNC (Apr 16, 2012)

My stove is roughly equivalent to the Lopi 1750, same firebox I believe.  I think you are pushing it for 2000 SF and may want to step up in firebox size a bit.  I am heating 1600 SF in a pretty mild climate with a pretty tight house.  If you live in a colder climate with and older house, you may be disappointed.


----------



## woodstovenewbie (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys.  My house is a single story, and will be placed in the living room where a gas fireplace once stood.   The total pipe pipe will be about 15 to 18'.  I would have picked a larger stove than the ones listed but I have read that a stove that is too big may not be as efficient as a smaller one because it would be too warm and I wold not burn the stove as hot.  Is this a myth?  I live in Colorado and it can get to neg. 14deg. at times.  So far I like the Lopi dealer,  they are the bigger shop with a really nice show room and  great customer service.  The other two are small family owned shops, been in business for 25 + years. 
Thanks again
Keivn


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 17, 2012)

In my opinion bigger is better you got the heat when you need it then. I do a small hot fire once or twice a day in the spring and fall which is enouph heat for the day to keep warm. It also tends to keep the flue clean because I am not burning it in the 300 to 400 range but instead the 600 to 700 range. I live in Michigan and can say there is no way I would go below 3 cubic ft box as the really cold days we need to crank it up. 

Personally the better customer service wins every time for me. I can't imagine a stove shop would last long with bad service they don't around here anyway. My shop has been in service for 35 years and they are great ! 

Pete


----------



## rdust (Apr 17, 2012)

woodstovenewbie said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. My house is a single story, and will be placed in the living room where a gas fireplace once stood. The total pipe pipe will be about 15 to 18'. I would have picked a larger stove than the ones listed but I have read that a stove that is too big may not be as efficient as a smaller one because it would be too warm and I wold not burn the stove as hot. Is this a myth? I live in Colorado and it can get to neg. 14deg. at times. So far I like the Lopi dealer, they are the bigger shop with a really nice show room and great customer service. The other two are small family owned shops, been in business for 25 + years.
> Thanks again
> Keivn


 
The Lopi won't be enough in that climate. In Colorado I also assume you're going to be burning softwoods which will make it even harder. If you're looking to just supplement it will help but heating full time with it will be a chore imo. I burned a Lopi Endeavor for 2 seasons before stepping up to the BK Princess. I'm in Michigan heating 2K and have access to good hardwoods. I can't knock the stoves quality in anyway but I think I'd look for stoves in the 3 cubic foot range.  Take a look at the Liberty if you want to stick with Lopi.

You can build a smaller hotter fire if you want to keep the stove burning efficiently.


----------



## begreen (Apr 17, 2012)

Agreed, I was concerned you might be in a cold climate. Go for a 3 cu ft stove like this one:

http://www.overstockstoves.com/50nowomo2sqf.html


----------



## kingquad (Apr 17, 2012)

Lopi Liberty


----------



## woodstovenewbie (Apr 17, 2012)

Begreen,  If I went with the stove you suggested at overstock,  how much of a pain is it to get a stove on a hearth and attach it to a pipe already in place?  will I have to lift the pipe up from roof and set it down on stove?  What if the pipe is to long, is it easy to just cut to fit?  Just talked to the last of three dealers and I have decided on the Lopi or the Napoleon, but open to suggestions.  One more question, one guy says I'll need a outside air kit and the other said not necessary.  Any thoughts?
Thanks again.


----------



## begreen (Apr 17, 2012)

What will work and how complicated it will be depends on the setup. If you can post a picture of the existing stove piping and hearth that would help a lot. There should be an interior connector pipe and the high temp (class A) pipe where it penetrates the ceiling or roof. Only the connector gets temporarily removed.The class A should be able to stay undisturbed. But this is assuming a normal and correct installation.


----------

